# When To Change Shafts?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm hoping some of our professionals will jump in here...

Due to some physical ailments most of you have read about in this golf forum, complimented by what I'm guessing are swing changes from losing a little bit of weight, not to mention advancing age... My swing has changed. I'm not sure it has changed in a bad way, but here's what happened.

To preface... I am 6'7" 280 lbs, play regular length stiff shafted clubs. The little meter on my Swingstick says my swing is between 85-90 mph, but I can push like mad and get it up to 105, not that I stay on the planet doing so.

For no conscious reason, the other day while on the range with a buddy of mine, I picked up one of his regular shafted Tommy Armour irons and made a few swings with it. I swung easier, thinking if I used my normal swing, I would overload the shaft and hit a big hook, but I didn't. I hit about 5 balls with it and was rather impressed that a comfortable swing with no pain let me hit the ball as well, or maybe better than I did with my own clubs. I tried to hit one shot hard and didn't hook it as badly as I thought I would. I happened to be hitting his 6 iron, so I tried his 4 and his 9... same nice results.

That evening, paralysis by analysis set in. (No Rick, it wasn't the wine) I started wondering if I have simply gotten to the stage in life where shaft technology might help me enjoy the game more, mostly by allowing me to play without pain, still maintain some good distance and control, if I can avoid my normal aggressive tendencies when swinging a club.

With little ability to get to a store and hit balls in front of a swing monitor, how might I know it's time to consider going from stiff to regular shafts?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

All I can say is that your swing speed is low enough that I would think that that a regular flex shaft should be right for you. You aren't far off from needing a senior shaft, going strictly by swing speed. I'm even considering changing out to R flex in all but my driver. I've been working hard on slowing down my tempo, and I seem to get the best results with my hybrids, which have R shafts now. 

My driver swing speed hangs around 95 mph, with an absolute max of 108, but when I go for the home run I'm usually in traction for a couple of days afterward.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I'm even considering changing out to R flex in all but my driver.


One of the guys at a local store, like an Edwin Watts or Golfsmith, but locally owned, suggested regular shafts in irons, but keeping stiff shafts in woods a little longer. I do have one R shafted driver, but I love my S shafted Sonartec 3 wood and that ain't going nowhere!

I use 2 Cobra hybrids, stiff graphite shafts. I'd have to see what the long irons in an R set would do to determine whether those hybrids should be replaced with R shaft models. Those, I seem to hit very well, very straight and I'm very happy with them. One in particular, a 26 degree, I hit about 190 with a high trajectory that just perfectly fits 4 particular shots I need every round. On those two par 3's and the 2 long par 4's where I need it, I feel 10' tall and bulletproof with that thing in my hands. Losing that in transition would be like a death in the family, so an R set of irons would probably start where that hybrid leaves off.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm no pro, but standard wisdom is swing the most flexible shaft you can control
You could always take your buddy out for drinks, and when he is very drunk, steal his clubs


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

for a trail you could just get say your 5 changed and see how you like that in round play. I'm no shaft expert though other then that go into your local golf shop and see if you can get a few demo clubs with different shafts in them the club will be different but you will get a feel for the shaft too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I found a set of Cobra 3100 I/H irons with regular shafts. Ebay, and from a guy in Orlando, so not only were they cheap, ($125), and they got here fast. I won't have time to change to the midsize grip I use before I play tomorrow, but I'm taking them with me anyway. The stiff shaft irons will be in the car if I just can't stand the experiment... regular shafts, small grips... offset leading edges...

I'm also taking my regular shaft driver and I've spoken to my partner about keeping me reminded not to swing hard. I figure I'll try to avoid using the hybrids and 3 wood, preferring to test the regular shafts than attempting to score.

I am going to test this for a few rounds, get grips on these irons and see what I can learn about myself. At some point, if I feel regular shafts are for me, I'll have to put together a set of forged irons like what I have, something with a classic blade look instead of this surgical tool look the 3100's have, simply because I don't want to be confined to moving the ball right to left. 

This will be my first real round of golf since early November. I tee off at 8:48 AM, eastern time, so my apologies to you folks on the west coast if you hear howls of joy too early in the morning.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good luck for your round let us know how your test goes. also if you want to move these clubs on when your done with them and if you'll post them to oz let me know.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I played the front 9 with the regular shafts in an effort to set a tempo with a smoother swing. I played the back 9 with my stiff shafts.

It wasn't quite a fair comparison because by the back 9, the wind had come up and it became difficult to tell whether I would hit which shaft farther. It also made me hit a few fades, something I doubt I could have done with the offset 3100 irons. A couple times, my partner also mentioned that I had swung pretty hard at something, a habit I guess I tend to do against the wind.

No conclusion, other than the fact that I really prefer to look down on a traditional blade instead of an iron with an offset.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I played 9 holes this afternoon. It was really weird because I played alone for the first time in about 40 years.

I used the stiff shafts with normal size grips. It went well. Getting through the ball easier was definitely worth a few yards. Control wasn't bad, but it's something I'll have to work on.

I'm supposed to play again tomorrow, so we'll see if it proves itself.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

experiments are fun aren't they dennis


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> experiments are fun aren't they dennis


Sure, as long as I don't let myself get paralysis by analysis.

I didn't get to play again either Saturday or Sunday, so the whole thing is still to be determined, but I don't think I've ever felt more like playing in my life. It's killing me that I have to work at all!


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

My buddy, Johnny D, changes shafts in a club or two practically every week, even on his putter.

I only notice the difference between steel and graphite. I'm sure that I would be very aware of the lag if I used senior graphite R shafts, for example, but other than that, I could'nt tell the difference betwwen a D-4 and a D-6 shaft or in a stiff steel or regular steel shaft.

You've gotta be a pretty good golfer to notice, I think, like the guys who play with blades. My buddy Ralphie Boy plays with Haig blade irons with stiff shafts. The clubs were built in the 60s I think (by the way, always watch out for guys playing old blades, they will skin you alive).

I started using a new swing (Over The Top Golf™) and it feels like I could hit a stiff shafted 1 iron if I wanted to now. I'd like to find one just to see....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't imagine why he would change so frequently, and not change a set at a time instead of just a club or two. I'd love to hear what he says if you asked him.

Hey LOOK!!!  It's almost the WEEKEND!!!!!!!!


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

I have asked him. He's like the Adrian Monk of golf, just can't leave well enough alone. Everything's got to be perfect. Also, I forgot to mention, more than occasionally he'll snap a shaft after a bad drive.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It sounds like me and my guitars. I have a couple cheap electric guitars that I do experiments with. I'll constantly change pickups or strings on them looking to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse.

Sometimes I stumble on something good, most times I don't.

Radio Shack loves me for all the solder I use.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Update on May 3rd...

Played this morning. Stiff shafts, but with regular size instead of the midsize I've used since college. Like the other day, it got windy by the back nice, which made it really fun to try and fight or cooperate with the wind. In general, I hit the driver, 3 wood and hybrids very well with obvious increases in distance on the driver. I'm talking SERIOUS increased distance here.

At face value, there is something to the concept of freeing up the hand action and my ability to control my shots was not troublesome as long as I thought my way through. By the time I finished, I barely noticed the feel of the regular sized grips. Under the circumstances, I think I'm going to hold off buying a new set with regular shafts for a while.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

so you are saying that the grips have given you more distance?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> so you are saying that the grips have given you more distance?


Not exactly the grips, in other words, simply changing to these grips wouldn't do it for someone already using regular size grips. More that the change in grip size, going much smaller than I used before, has allowed me to free up my hand action through the ball, resulting with a slight increase in clubhead speed.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Not exactly the grips, in other words, simply changing to these grips wouldn't do it for someone already using regular size grips. More that the change in grip size, going much smaller than I used before, has allowed me to free up my hand action through the ball, resulting with a slight increase in clubhead speed.


The danger here is that for a lot of players, going to a smaller grip can have the effect of making the clubhead more difficult to control. It may take better fundamentals to keep from getting too "handsey" with the swing, making it more difficult to keep the face square at impact. It's something that one should test with just one club before changing out the entire bag chasing that magic extra 10 yards...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

so playing with lager grips makes the club easier to control does it rick? i play with reg size now but I'd never thought about changing my grip size but this might be worth a try I'd be happy to lose a little bit of distance for more control. The quickest way to the hole is a straight line not from one side of the fairway to the other so it could help my game maybe.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> so playing with lager grips makes the club easier to control does it rick? i play with reg size now but I'd never thought about changing my grip size but this might be worth a try I'd be happy to lose a little bit of distance for more control. The quickest way to the hole is a straight line not from one side of the fairway to the other so it could help my game maybe.


That is the theory. There is even a new idea that using larger grips on your wedges than you do on the reast of the clubs can help to improve your accuracy with them.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Let me make one thing fairly clear, since this experiment is rather new. The only clubs I've seen a big difference in distance with are the longer clubs you tend to swing more around your body, the driver, the 3 wood, maybe to some extent the 3 hybrid. Being my height, (6'7"), I'm going to guess I have less a reduction in centrifugal force with shorter clubs due to the amount I need to bend over to get them to the ground, tongue only slightly planted in cheek.

That could be a whole new thread... how to fit someone like me with clubs long enough without the usual increase in swing weight.

Maybe I'll start that now.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The experiment continues...

While I'm not unhappy with my Cobra sticks, the fact is, I need to swing slower to deal with current internal problems or quit. (Another CT scan next week... still trying to figure out the enlarged spleen and liver) I simply can't swing hard enough to make stiff shafts work at their best.

Compliments of ebay, I have landed a very good deal on a set of Adams a3 irons and a couple a4 woods. They have regular shafts and today, I changed grips to a midsize. I hit them last weekend, but they still had the factory grips on them... felt like pencils to my big hands. 

The only thing I don't know if I like is the 6 iron being the longest in the set... 3, 4 and 5 hybrids. I didn't realize there was no 4 or 5 iron individually available and while I like hybrids in general, I really still feel like I'd prefer to have a 4 and 5 iron, or at LEAST a 5 iron.

BTW - We're playing the course I mentioned in the GPS thread, the one with the GPS' in the carts, so I should get some reasonable idea how far I hit things.

Film at 11...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

First effort was not too good and I'm not sure I like the feel of these things. Maybe I'm just too much into soft forged feel, but even shots I hit well that went the distances I thought they should felt hard off these clubs. They might perform, but the artistic, sensual feel of a well struck shot was totally lacking.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis: at your height do you have a tendency to raise up on your irons. I'm 6' and on occasions do that


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> so playing with lager grips makes the club easier to control does it rick? i play with reg size now but I'd never thought about changing my grip size but this might be worth a try I'd be happy to lose a little bit of distance for more control. The quickest way to the hole is a straight line not from one side of the fairway to the other so it could help my game maybe.


Rick: Based on Luke's post, Wouldn't you have the sensation of having to grip tighter or less depending on the grip size? I'm due to re-grip mine.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: at your height do you have a tendency to raise up on your irons. I'm 6' and on occasions do that


I'm only 5'8 and i rasie up on my iron sometime. mine is a matter of telling myself not to lift during my swing and always watch the ball


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know. I tend to make a swing that hits down hard with my irons. I would think I tend to dip into the shot, but I haven't seen movies of my swing in a long time. I have a nice digital camera with a movie feature on it. Maybe I need to get my wife to try it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'm only 5'8 and i rasie up on my iron sometime. mine is a matter of telling myself not to lift during my swing and always watch the ball


You ought to hear what I tell myself when I don't


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I don't know. I tend to make a swing that hits down hard with my irons. I would think I tend to dip into the shot, but I haven't seen movies of my swing in a long time. I have a nice digital camera with a movie feature on it. Maybe I need to get my wife to try it.


Dennis at 6'7" you must be taking a wider stance or bending the knees more than the average golfer. and by the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY (belated)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Dennis at 6'7" you must be taking a wider stance or bending the knees more than the average golfer. and by the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY (belated)


Thanks for the birthday wishes... Saturday is going to be a nice present. My daughter and family are coming to town to go out for a week on her father-in-law's boat. They are taking the two older grandchildren, but we are keeping the baby... 18 months old... She's a really good baby, eats well, stays with us without crying for her mommy and she's just way too much fun to snuggle and play with. So, I get a 10 day long present with Malia here. Here she is...









As for my stance, I suppose my "shoulder width" stance is wider simply because I'm so big, my shoulders are wider too, but where I begin to get uncomfortable is at about the 8 iron. At that point, I don't feel like I have more leg flex, but more a matter of bending more at the waist. 

Much the way I noted in the thread about how to accomplish extra long clubs without the subsequent big increase in swingweight, I envy the guys I see on tv who are about 5'10" tall and can easily maintain the 45 degree angle with a short iron in their hands.

If the weather clears up a bit this afternoon, I may get my wife to take some pictures and video, just to see what I look like with a club in my hands these days. Somehow I don't think I'm going to see the power and glory I used to think I had.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll bet you take more naps than her and who's eyes are those? You would think if we have the technology to make "Extenze" for one type you would think we have the technology, for golf clubs,to fit your height.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - I would LIKE to take more naps than her. My wife just got back from the grocery with a ton of Malia food. You would think she was here already.

I guess she gets her eyes from me. Mine are light green, but nobody else in the family has anything but brown eyes on either side, just me, my son and my daughter and my grandkids. Malia's eyes are actually a teal blue color, which tends to make her father proclaim her devotion to the Miami Dolphins.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I thinl golf may be taking a back seat for the next 10 days. is that right Dennis? Have a great time with her remember grandpa's are meant to spoil their grand kids.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I thinl golf may be taking a back seat for the next 10 days. is that right Dennis? Have a great time with her remember grandpa's are meant to spoil their grand kids.


Luke is right. I do with mine:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A back seat??? WORK might take a back seat this week to playing enough golf during the week since I won't be playing next weekend. I think it would be fun to take her out on the course and let her play in a sand trap. It should make for some cute pictures.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Her playing in the sand traps would be more fun then the time i spent in them the other week.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That made me think about something... Are we ever going to reach a point where the technology of balls and clubs is so effective that the manufacturers stop developing and advertising their drivers?

I wonder what it might take to make them spend R&D money and advertise their wedges as much as their drivers. Every tour pro would tell you they spend a lot more time practicing with wedges and putters because they know that's where par comes from after an errant drive. Yet Surtees comment, joking to whatever extent it may be, bears out that we don't often follow suit. We worship our tour pros, but we don't practice like them, banging out drives from the range with a smile on our face. When's the last time any of us practiced from a bunker? I wonder how many courses even have a practice bunker anymore? The course where I play most often does, but it's in NO way similar to the texture of the sand on the course. It's just unmaintained, a hard, dry, hard caked layer of sand that is effective for practicing shots off roadways.

OK, rant over...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Why would you call that a rant? I don't practice sand shots until I'm in them and Luke is a hell of a lot better at sand shots than I am ...so he tells me because of all the experience he has. but you're right I don't think the average golfer practices in sand enough.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Why would you call that a rant? I don't practice sand shots until I'm in them and Luke is a hell of a lot better at sand shots than I am ...so he tells me because of all the experience he has. but you're right I don't think the average golfer practices in sand enough.


I actually did a fair bit of practise from the bunker about sixs months ago because it was getting the the point where i needed to take a bucket and shovel with me to the course i was spending that much time in the sand. also Bob it's not that hard to be better then you:cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK gentlemen, make it a clean fight. In the case of a knockdown, go to a neutral corner. Shake hands and come out swinging. 

All I'm trying to say is, we need technology to address the things the pros know are important and apply them to the weekend golfer's needs. If the club manufacturers put as much R&D into a sand wedge as a driver, we would all be getting up and down more often.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

also Bob it's not that hard to be better then you:cheeky4:[/QUOTE]

Iknow, I know, you keep telling me and telling me I've been using a lob wedge in the sand and it is working for me. but the key issue here can you lengthen the shaft on the irons.

And Luke I haven't given up on the plan to invade Geelong and kick some Aussie ars in a round.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hear announcers mention that pros are using their lov wedges out of bunkers a lot. Of course, they are so good they can use a 3 iron, but from the standpoint of taking a full swing, helping us remember to follow through instead of stopping the clubhead like we do so often, thinking we need to hit the ball harder with a lob wedge out of the sand might not be such a bad idea. I've tried it a couple times when I had rather buried lies, with reasonably good results.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

" helping us remember to follow through instead of stopping the clubhead like we do so often."

Dennis: this quote you made is a key point I think in golf that we weekend warriors fail to do in the trap. Now can you lengthen the shaft of your irons so you don't bend over so far compared to us short guys


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As I once told a friend of mine... When I bend over so far, it's easier to kick myself in the ass. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bring it on Bob I'm ready and waiting I'll even hire a cart so you dont get tried from walking around the course.

You and lenghten you iron shafts Dennis. Also I think a fair bit of r and d goes into wedges look at the different angles and degree of bounces you can get in a wedge. also how the different type of wedges spin the ball. I think the reason why drivers the advancements drivers is so advertise is because people love to say how far they can hit the ball.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bring it on Bob I'm ready and waiting I'll even hire a cart so you dont get tried from walking around the course.
> 
> You and lenghten you iron shafts Dennis. Also I think a fair bit of r and d goes into wedges look at the different angles and degree of bounces you can get in a wedge. also how the different type of wedges spin the ball. I think the reason why drivers the advancements drivers is so advertise is because people love to say how far they can hit the ball.


I can still out walk you, but we need the cart for the beer


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bring it on Bob I'm ready and waiting I'll even hire a cart so you dont get tried from walking around the course.
> 
> You and lenghten you iron shafts Dennis. Also I think a fair bit of r and d goes into wedges look at the different angles and degree of bounces you can get in a wedge. also how the different type of wedges spin the ball. I think the reason why drivers the advancements drivers is so advertise is because people love to say how far they can hit the ball.


You have a point there Luke, to paraphrase "golfers have an Ego for how far we can hit the ball on a drive."


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I can still out walk you, but we need the cart for the beer


you'll need the cart once I've finished with you Bob.

But your right if you do make it over here there will be golf and there will be beers!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This has been a fun tangent, but back to the original subject of the thread for a moment.

I hit 4 large buckets of balls on various days and played 3 rounds with the Adams a3's and I don't like them at all. When I hit a good shot, they preform well enough, but they are some of the hardest feeling clubs I've ever known. I put them on Ebay and sold them for a reasonable price within 6 hours.

I have already replaced them with a 5 year old set of Titleist 690cb forged irons that have Rifle shafts in them. Compliments of a nice guy on Ebay who wanted to turn over some money fast, I got them for only $200 and they are in VERY good shape. Like most sets we have, the three iron looks brand new. I used them for the first time this morning and they are much more to my liking. I still have some Vokey wedges here that flushes out the set.

I picked up a couple used hybrids and a 3 wood from Callaway Preowned. By the way, Callaway Preowned, IMHO, sells used Callaway clubs at high prices, but I think they sell other brands at very low prices. The two hybrids, (19 and 24 degree), plus the 3 wood were all in so called average condition, but other than the soles, which had turf scratches, they looked new on top. Total cost for the three was under $120.

As one of my buddies noted this morning, the design of the Titleist 690cb iron is very similar to the Cobra cb forged irons I was using. Maybe he's right and it's simply a matter that the cavity back with the little muscle in it is what's right for me. Who knows...???

Then, last night I sat down with my new Golf Digest and read the article about shafts... Get it, read it and tell me why I shouldn't scream now. :dunno:

OK - back to teasing Bob...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay Big Guy don't give the kid down under encouragement, because what I'm about to tell you is fuel for him. good clubs, a good shaft isn't going to improve your game if you play at high altitude and you're out of shape. I played at Steam Boat springs, Colorado yesterday, it is at 6697 feet or 2048 meters I'm walking, its relatively flat, but at the 5th hole I was moving like a car with two out of eight cylinders working and my ability to hit even diminished. So what I'm saying Dennis is; at our mature age of 6 decades we need to be good shape. I've played in the Denver area and never got winded but that round in Steam Boat kicked my A**


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's ok Bob I'll let you catch your breath before i return fire. and Dennis what was an over view about the shafts article?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Get the mag and read the article, but what bothered me about it with all my desire to see whether regular shafts would be more comfortable than stiff shafts was, they said there is no industry standard. The characteristics and stiffness of a shaft can't be compared from brand to brand, only within their own line.

So, what they are saying is, a regular shaft to one company might be a stiff shaft to another company, but they didn't say which companies compared how to each other.

The article was, at all appearances, only about graphite shafts. I don't know whether their conclusions hold true among steel shafts too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll have to pick it up at the start of next week I've got exams I need to get ready for this week so I know if I got it now I wouldnt be able to stop myself reading it. It interesting though that theres no industrie standard.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Get the mag and read the article, but what bothered me about it with all my desire to see whether regular shafts would be more comfortable than stiff shafts was, they said there is no industry standard. The characteristics and stiffness of a shaft can't be compared from brand to brand, only within their own line.
> 
> So, what they are saying is, a regular shaft to one company might be a stiff shaft to another company, but they didn't say which companies compared how to each other.
> 
> The article was, at all appearances, only about graphite shafts. I don't know whether their conclusions hold true among steel shafts too.


I'm going to make an assumption that it would apply to steel shafts. factoring the thickness of the metal the amount of aluminum coating they apply etc. then again what do I know about shafts other than I just get it


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Without it saying so, what I believe the most imortant thing to take from the article is that we need to try clubs to whatever extent we can. If nothing else, we should try a demo club with the same shaft in front of a swing gadget that tells us distance and hook or fade based on it reading the spin of the shot. That's about the best we can do if we can't actually hit balls on the range.

Now, I don't know how serious a difference there really is and whether their statement about one company's stiff being another company's regular is more figurative than true. All I know is that as I've gone through a year long search for new clubs that fit and in trying to keep costs down, I've tried a lot of used equipment via Ebay. Now, I wonder if I really know what I got.

At my size and age, could the factors that add up to a club I like be defined within scientific parameters or not? It used to be that the shaft was the one thing I took forgranted, not that I deny the technology in the graphite shafts being able to provide a yard here or there. BUT, the one thing I still took forgranted was that stiff meant stiff and regular meant regular. I think advertising still supports what the magazine article is now saying is a bit of a myth.

I think I'll email the magazine and ask for a fuller definition of that statement, mostly to clarify whether it was a general statement or something specific between only a couple brands.

None the less, having stumbled across these Titleist 690cb irons with regular Rifle shafts, (their #5.0 model), I'm happy with their performance. The Vokey wedges have S300 stiff shafts, but for a wedge, short as it is, I don't think you can get much deflection from it. Now I need a clear understanding of what I have in the 2 hybrids, whose shafts match, and the 3 wood and driver, whose shafts are mismatched.

I have to admit, with other problems on my mind right now, this whole search and find mission has been a lot of fun regardless of that magazine article.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Golf Galaxy should give you the answer your looking for. My shopping experience with them has been very positive. they have club building classes so the staff should give you the straight poop.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's the regular shafted set... All Titleist...

907D2 driver
904 3 wood
585 hybrids in 19 degree and 24 degree
690cb irons, 4-PW
Vokey wedges, 52 degree and 56 degree.

The jury is still out on these hybrids. I may go back to my Cobra hybrids. They feel better and slight differences in loft make them fit into the set makeup better.

The old 690cb irons are super though... very happy with them!

Note the empty wall unit shelves... My 2 year old granddaughter is here.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice placement of the golf shoes and hats!!! looks like some nice sticks I bet your having fun with the grand daughter apart from rearranging your house!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> nice placement of the golf shoes and hats!!! looks like some nice sticks I bet your having fun with the grand daughter apart from rearranging your house!


That's my "Daylight Savings Time Equipment Storage Spot"... If I leave my stuff by the door, and considering what I wear to work is essentially the same as what I wear to the course, sometimes I'll get my lazy butt up and go to the range after work.

We probably could have left the things on the shelves. Malia seems to be much more interested in getting into my wife's makeup drawer. Tomorrow morning, my daughter and the older two come. While in the Bahamas, the oldest stepped on a sea urchin and still has some spines in her foot. I figure it'll be just gangs of fun trying to get her to go to a doctor she doesn't know.


----------

